

Show HN: Cloujera – fine-grained search for spoken words in Coursera's videos - vise890
http://cloujera.clojurecup.com/

======
e12e
Was hoping this would link to the point in time in the video, but apparently
it just matches hits in transcripts with link to the (entire) video? If there
are no timing information in the transcripts, I guess that's understandable...
but it is a little underwhelming (we've been doing searching of plain text for
a while...).

~~~
vise890
we've built it in 48 hours and there was no time for that. But it was in the
plans..

------
markc
Looks like the repo is here:
[https://github.com/clojurecup2014/cloujera](https://github.com/clojurecup2014/cloujera)

Looking forward to checking it out.

------
aurora72
It can't find any course related to 'Scala' whereas I can find courses on the
Coursera's website. FYI.

~~~
vise890
Since this was for clojurecup, we have decided to remove all references to
Scala. :P

On a more serious note, we've only indexed ~25 courses and probably the ones
you refer to weren't among them; if you have a particular course in mind, tell
me, I'll fire up the scraper..

~~~
uberwach
Functional Programming Principles in Scala and Principles of Reactive
Programming are hits I would expect.

~~~
vise890
Cool, I'll add them tonight.

------
mrcactu5
spoken words...? so we are searching the audio of the lectures?

how were you able to access the coursera videos without registering?

~~~
codexon
Registering is free and transcripts are provided for each lecture.

